# Koehler Brewing Plant, Erie PA



## Wally

This is the Koehler Brewing Plant in Erie PA. They used to brew a lot of beer here, but that was a long time ago. This building will see the wrecking ball in a few weeks, so I had to get a few shots before it goes down. The old brick building has some very cool textures.


----------



## woodsac

Very cool Wally! You just gave us all a piece of history to remember :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal

well done Wally....Wally's conversion?


----------



## Wally

JonMikal said:
			
		

> well done Wally....Wally's conversion?


 
Thanks to both of you for your comments.

JonMikal, these were kinda of done with my action, and kind of not. The action grew out of my over all workflow. My workflow has gotten to the point where I now just about all of the time shoot in color with my DSLRs with the intent to convert it to B&W.

I should probably write about it, but in a nut shell, every process and step that I used to use with film and a darkroom I now do in digital.


----------



## Chiller

Excellent Wally.  Love theB & W !


----------



## LaFoto

The first one is great. The peeling paint, the pattern of the boards, the crumbling bricks... so clear, I could almost reach out and touch it. Great!


----------



## M @ k o

Cool shots wally, I really like #1.


----------



## JEFFB

There are definatly some very cool textures on that building, thanks for sharing some history with us.


----------

